# clinics in turkey



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

hi girlies,i was just wondering if anyone new anything about this clinic in turkey(jinemed), i was scanning through clinics abroad and this one jumped out at me,they seem to reasonable on prices,for 17 nights including treatment,medication,transfers and brekkie each morning,£3100 pounds,the hotel looks fantastic but most important ther success rates seem great  

wev had 3 icsi cycles in the past year and my poor piggy bank has had enuff of being squeeezed 

anyway wat im lookin for is info from anybody that has been aroad for treatment,do you start your meds here and go out ther wen you start your injections or wat happens.....any info would be greatly appreciated... 

anyway good luck to everyone out there xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Lisa

I have been to Jinemed and would reccomend it .The clinic is great as the Dr and nurses. you have to be there in day 2 of your period so you have to be on the pill the month before so you would know your exact date to get there..... even tho I didnt have success with them I had the best embryos with them they all made it to blast while in RFC they where all crap and i always produced good number of eggs  and embryos  at the end every cycle i had only 7 left and none suitable to freeze wich is very suspicious to me....


YOu will see after  a visist to them how crap the RFC are.......

I am planning to go back in couple of years time..... for sure cant reccomend them enough....

I got a plane out of dublin with Turkish airways and the price wasnt so bad the clinic will send you a driver to pick you up at the airport and  Dr.Teksen is a great old man  who will spend with you hours trying to explain everything not like here they try to get rid of you as quick as possible.

The care and after care is brilliant

I took a copy of my records out of RfC with me so he could see what kind of treatment and drogs i was on wich was very helpfull.

good luck whatever you decide


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Lisa / Zemer

I am so glad to see this post. I have been in contact with the Jinemed hospital over the last couple of weeks and DH and I are hoping to go there in August for our first ever ICSI / IVF. We are on the RVH private waiting list but the waiting list has increased so much I can't wait 7 or more months for treatment as I have just turned 40.

Zemer - I am so confused what to do and when to take the pill and what all else I need to do, please can you help and advise me, my July period is due on 12th July so do I take the pill on 14th July? What do I do or have to then take on day 21.

Lisa - I have read mixed reports on the Jinemed hospital but most of them are positive, for me personally I think you need to follow your own heart and for us it is Turkey.

Does anyone know if you can be getting treated for infertility at the same time as going through the adoption process?

Thank you

FionaS


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

lisaanddavid,

You may want to check out the Turkey board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=357.0

There is lots of info on the Jinemed here.

Tattyt


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks girlies so much for replying,yes we are defintly gona giv it a go we aimin for october,cant wait, yes we had eleven embys that all stayed in blast for actually 6 days and only 2 wer suitable for transfer,the two put back giv  us r positive test but like the other embys they too just died off so thats wer we had r we miscarriage, sims have been exellent and they have recommended us to have another cycle soon as,but for the price of 1 one cycle at sims,we would much prefer flyin out to turkey.

anyway enuff about me, did you go for the package price wen you wer out ther, was it expensive to eat/live wen your ther, i will probably have so many questions for you but i dont want to bend your ears completly


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

oh zemer forgot to say good luck with new baby girl,and fiona good luck in turkey


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Fiona

I cant remember for sure i thing i started the pill on day 2 or 3 of my period and then you take the pill for 21 days then your period will  3 or 4 days after stopping the pill so you plan to be there on the first  or second day of your period.

If you email Ugur or Romina they will give you more accurate information on this....

as Adoption go it depends what waiting list they have and if you are going for international or domestic adoption or trust had a 3 years waiting list so i cracked the Ivf while i waited to get to the top of the list to start my Homestudy,they want you to have a minimum of 6months to a year break after Ivf before you start the process.We just got approved there in March and i had my last ICSI  11 months before that.

I took us a good 3 years  from the start to approvel and now waiting for my documents to go to my designated country......You will need very thick skin to deal with social services here they will drive you mad with their bureacracy   

Lisa- thanks very much I am so exited I cant wait......... as for eating there it all depends on what you eat if you eat at the restourants all the time or there is cheap kebaps shops around the place that you can have something for next to nothing.
Breakfast was included in the hotel price and we had something small for lunch and then there was a restaurant across the hotel that we went out for dinner.
It so much cheaper then here.Jinemed was about 10 minutes walk from the hotel but I am lazy and took a taxi everyday it only cost me 2 pounds to there wich was not bad...

any question contact me


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks zemer your info has been helpful,i will most likly be intouch
        thanks again and good luck xoxo


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Liza
Did the Royal have any problems or charge you for your treatment info when trying with another clinic?  Thanks bron


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

hiya bron
              we werent actually with the royal,we started of at origin,we then moved to sims clinic in dublin,but yes origin charged us £50 to collect our notes.


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

DH and I are all booked to go the Jinemed on 8th August to start our ICSI


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hope all goes well for yous, i will keep my fingers crossed. Bron


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks you Bron, I am scared but if I don't try I would regret it when it is too late.


----------

